# Auto TEMP, HUMIDITY, TIMERS control via WEB



## leafminer (Jan 21, 2010)

This is a cool little PLC that I discovered on EBay that plugs into a LAN, that has 20 timers, connects to temp and humidity sensors, and its own clock.
Doesn't look too difficult to set up, either.
h*XX*p://cgi.ebay.com/Remotely-monitor-control-temp-humidity-I-O-WebControl_W0QQitemZ270515459166QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Control_Systems_PLCs?hash=item3efbfa545e

temp sensors only about $2 and the humidity sensor is just a single chip device. Something like this would be great for a sophisticated hydro setup.


----------



## sparerib (Feb 5, 2010)

that address sucks !!! post a link


----------



## leafminer (Feb 5, 2010)

sparerib, if you would kindly read the site rules, we replace the HTTP with HXXP for good reasons! Just change the XX to TT and try again. The link does work.. thank you.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

problem i had with the PLC logic was the cost of sensors and relays.  you might find a temp and/or humidity sensor cheap (if you are electronic and cool with soldering, etc) but then you still have to build up a relay switch bay in order for the PLC to control anything.  just recording the sensors is not that big a deal but translating that to controlling 12v/110v/220v circuits.

found any way to do that easily?  X10 is not a really a viable option but offers a cheap approach maybe?


----------

